# "PICS Rules file for Content Advisor" ????



## pool shark (Aug 21, 2004)

Running WIN98 ...
Upon bootup, I'm receiving a pop up that says "Supervisor Password Required"
..."This will install the selected PICS Rules file into Content Advisor feature of Internet Explorer" ....

How do I turn this feature off ??? It asks for a password... I just hit "OK" or "cancel" .... doesn't matter ... the next time I boot, it comes up again ...
HELP ???
Thanks!!!


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

start, run, msconfig... there you can select what items run when the system boots.

Also, download and run hijack this, and post the log here for review.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

If I understand your question  this link  will remove the password


----------



## pool shark (Aug 21, 2004)

FIXed ... thanks Folks !!!!


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

brindle said:


> If I understand your question  this link  will remove the password


good find :up:

bookmarked


----------

